# Steuerrohr-Durchmesser: Overdrive2-Gabel in Rose Mr. Ride-Rahmen



## l7or (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

leider ist mir in Frankreich der Rahmen meines Giant XTC 29er 0 zerstört worden und ich suche derzeit einen passenden Ersatz. Hatte an den Mr. Ride 29"-Rahmen von Rose gedacht. Da Giant aber ein recht spezifisches Steuerrohr verwendet (Overdrive 2, oben 1 1/4", unten 1,5"), frage ich mich, ob die Gabel aus dem Giant-Rad ohne große Probleme in den Rose-Rahmen passt. 

Der Rose-Rahmen ist "konifiziert" - bedeutet dies das gleiche wie "tapered"? "Tapered" würde nach den Infos, die ich bisher so gefunden habe, ja Folgendes bedeuten:
oben: 1 1/8"
unten: 1,5"

Nun stelle ich mir folgende Fragen, über deren Beantwortung ich mich freuen würde:

1) Ist meine Overdrive2-Gabel oben zu dick für einen Tapered-Schaft?
2) Ist der Mr. Ride-Rahmen "tapered", mit oben 1 1/8" Durchmesser?
3) Bräuchte ich einen anderen als den Standard-Steuersatz, zumindest für oben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Lorenz


----------



## StillPad (13. Oktober 2014)

l7or schrieb:


> Der Rose-Rahmen ist "konifiziert" - bedeutet dies das gleiche wie "tapered"? "Tapered" würde nach den Infos, die ich bisher so gefunden habe, ja Folgendes bedeuten:
> oben: 1 1/8"
> unten: 1,5"


So isses. Oben 1 1/8" unten 1,5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l7or (13. Oktober 2014)

Super, das ist schonmal hilfreich! 

Weiß vielleicht noch jemand, inwieweit die Overdrive-Gabeln mit "tapered" bzw. konifizierten Steuerrohren kompatibel sind? Ich meine, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass diese Gabeln speziell für Giant produziert werden - was wiederum dafür sprechen würde, dass ich meine alte Gabel nicht im neuen Rose-Rahmen verwenden könnte...


----------



## HinxundKunx (13. Oktober 2014)

der schaft bei overdrive2 gabeln hat unten 1,5" und oben 1 1/4".  ein normaler tapered schaft hat unten 1.5 und oben 1 1/8.
das steuerrohr bei giant od2 rahmen hat oben einen einpressdurchmesser von 44mm. demnach musst du nur das steuersatzoberteil aus dem giant austreiben und im rose einbauen, sofern dieser rahmen ebenfalls 44mm einpressdurchmesser oben hat.


----------



## l7or (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Hab eben einfach mal kurz den Vorbau abmontiert und den Gabeldurchmesser oben nachgemessen. Liegt zwischen 31 und 32 mm, was wohl genau den 1 1/4 Zoll entsprechen dürfte. Muss also nochmal bei Rose anrufen und nach dem oberen Durchmesser im Steuerrohr fragen...


----------



## HinxundKunx (13. Oktober 2014)

nein. 1 1/8" ist 28,6 mm. dein schaft hat einen durchmesser von 31,8mm (1 1/4"). du musst das oberteil übernehmen.


----------



## l7or (13. Oktober 2014)

Update: Habe erstaunlich schnell jemand kompetentes bei Rose erreichen können! Der obere Einpressdurchmesser ist beim Mr. Ride auch bei 44 mm. Es sollte also klappen, wenn ich den oberen Steuersatz aus meinem Giant-Rad in den Mr. Ride-Rahmen einbaue!


----------



## l7or (13. Oktober 2014)

@HinxundKunx: Stimmt, habe ich kurz nach meinem Post auch gemerkt und entsprechend korrigiert. Danke aber für den Hinweis!


----------



## HinxundKunx (13. Oktober 2014)

sollte passen. du musst nur drauf achten, dass der schaft lang genug ist für den neuen rahmen.


----------



## l7or (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das habe ich schon nachgemessen. Das Rose-Steuerrohr ist zwar ca. 1,5 cm länger als beim Giant, ich habe aber über die Spacer noch exakt genauso viel Marge!


----------

